# "V's" Cutting Journal



## "V" (May 6, 2003)

*Who:* Why me of course -- Vanessa -- a.k.a. Tessie Bird from BFLW -- yep another newbie to this board 

Pics of Me 

I need to update with a current before picture.  *I WILL TAKE PICS!  AND DEAL WITH REALITY!*

*What:* My competition cut!  Yep you heard that right -- I am bound and determined to compete at the end of this cut.

*Why:* It is waiting on my "To Do" list to be checked off.  

Vanessa's To Do List: 
Marathon  -- *CHECK* 
Triathlon -- *CHECK* 
BB Competition --

*How:* By training hard and smart as well as following my prescribed Beverly diet and supplement plan.

*When:* I started my cut on Friday May 2, 2003.  I will revisit my workout and nutrition plan every 4 weeks.

More to come......................


----------



## "V" (May 6, 2003)

*My Beverly Diet and Supplement Plan*

Supplements:
Ms Power Pak with Meal #1
3 Ultra 40 per meal
3 Muscularity with each meal
6 GH Factor taken in AM & PM on a empty stomach (first thing in morning and last thing in the evening)
2 Lean Out prior to meals
2-3 MuscLean prior to meals #1 & #3 (take with Lean Out -consult dr. first)

Meal #1
4 egg whites
3 oz. Chicken breast, turkey
1/2 grapefruit
3 Flax Capsules or 1 tsp flax Oil

Meal #2
2 scoops Muscle Provider, 1 tsp Flax Oil, 3 Frozen Strawberries, 
12 oz
Water

Meal #3
5 oz. chicken (before cooking)
Salad (Large)
w/ 2 tsp Olive Oil + 1 - 2 TBS Cider Vinegar

Meal #4
same as meal #2

Meal #5
6 oz. sirloin steak (or other lean meat) - try to only do steak 3 days per week
Salad or 2 cups green vegetables
3 Flax Capsules or 1 tsp Flax Oil

Tuesday and Friday:  Only eat 4 meals

Monday and Thursday in place of your 5th meal:
2/3 - 1 cup oatmeal (pre cooked) or 2/3 - 1 cup cooked rice
+ 6 oz sweet potato
+ 1 cup vegetables
+ 1 piece small fruit (banana works great here)
+ 2 tsp Butter
 NO SUPPLEMENTS WITH THIS MEAL

I am also being treated for Hypothyroid -- so taking thryoid meds as well.


----------



## lina (May 6, 2003)

Wohoo!! 

Hi Tessie 

I haven't seen the pic of your boys! Very adorable! How old are they?

You look great as usual and good luck on your comp!  When is it? Damn girl, comp, marathons, what else don't you do?  Very inspirational!

Are you still working with that trainer?

Looking forward to reading your journal....btw...don't you check your pm's? (private messages)


----------



## "V" (May 6, 2003)

Hi pali er I mean Lina 

Nope haven't checked my PM's yet.  Just getting myself started here!  

I have a couple comps to pick from -- most likely early fall.  I will update when I decide.  I do not look like my last summer pics -- ugh the body fat is awful.  I went from endurance sport training to a bulk with no transition.  The body fat went up literally overnight.  Despite my attempts to drop the bodyfat I was still high for me.  So off to an naturopathic docotor I went.  Had my thyroid checked and am now on meds.  

I am no longer working with "that trainer" but am engaged to be married to a different trainer.  I also got my certification -- but decided I liked being a SAHM much better.

Off to check my PM's.


----------



## craig777 (May 6, 2003)

Hi Vanessa (Tessie)


----------



## "V" (May 6, 2003)

*My Workout Plan (up for critique)*

*Monday:* Legs (Carb-Up)
*Tuesday:* Rest
*Wednesday* Shoulders/Calves/Abs/ 30 min. Cardio
*Thursday:* Chest/Back (Carb-Up)
*Friday:*  Bi's/Tri's/ 30 min. Cardio
*Saturday:* 45 min. Cardio (H.R. 140-150)
*Sunday:* 45 min. Cardio (H.R. 140-150)

Hi craig777!


----------



## "V" (May 6, 2003)

I don't plan to really deviate from the meal plan that I have from Beverly.  So it will be the same day after day.  Today is 4 meals or my low cal. low carb day......

Meal #1
1 whole egg + 3 whites (deviated -- a yolk broke and fell into the pan with the already cooked ground turkey -- it was beyond rescue!)
3 oz. 99% FF Ground Turkey Breast
1/2 Grapefruit w/pkt. of Splenda
Lots of Hot & Spicy Mrs. Dash

Meal #2
2 scoops Muscle Provider
3 strawberries
1 tsp. Udo's Choice Oil

Meal #3
5 oz. Chicken
Big Bowl full of Raw Spinach
2 tsp. Udo's Choice Oil (mixed with spicy mustard and SF Peach Davinic Syrup)

Meal #4
2 scoops Muscle Provider
3 strawberries
1 tsp. Udo's Choice Oil

1+ gallon of water
Crystal Lite

Shooting for no added caffeine today -- (it is in the MuscLean).  That means no diet pepsi (my favorite -- 2nd of course is Diet Dr. Pepper Kristi ) and no coffee.  I can do without the coffee most of the time!

Today is supposed to be my rest day but -- am re-thinking since I carbed last night -- shouldn't I use the glycogen for lifting?  Feedback anyone???


----------



## Jodi (May 6, 2003)

*Re: My Workout Plan (up for critique)*



> _*Originally posted by "V" *_
> *Monday:* Legs (Carb-Up)
> *Tuesday:* Rest
> *Wednesday* Shoulders/Calves/Abs/ 30 min. Cardio
> ...



Why not use your carb-ups the night before your Legs and the night before your Chest/Back so your glycogen stores are filled and you have a better w/o?  Otherwise those fills are going to waste on a rest day and Bi's/Tris   JMHO


----------



## "V" (May 6, 2003)

That's what I thought -- don't want to waste the glycogen stores -- however I already did legs yesterday and they are "mucho" sore today.  Hmmmm still need to figure this out.  Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## k-la (May 6, 2003)

VANESSA!!!
hi... just shot you an email... then peeked over here... and there you are!!!

YOU GO GIRL!!    

thanks for posting this.... will be watching

ooooh.... you said DDP!     waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!


----------



## sawheet (May 6, 2003)

I will usually have some "pasta" after a leg work out, only if I feel depleted. nOt right after like 3 hours later.  my needs are a little different


----------



## "V" (May 6, 2003)

Gave in to the Diet Lemon Coke -- so much for no added caffeine today!  And I didn't utilize my glycogen stores either -- unless repairing my sore ass and legs counts.  They are SO SORE!!!  I am tired, tired, tired --------- UGH!  I get to have my last meal (#4) shortly and I am hungry for it.  I am going to switch up my workouts as advised and get better use of my carb-ups.  I am working on this tonight!  Will repost later.


----------



## "V" (May 7, 2003)

*Wed. May 7th*

Meal #1 -- already down the hatch
4 egg whites
3 oz. 99% FF Ground Turkey (actually it was 3.2 oz. -- end of the pkg.)
Mrs. Dash Spicy Spicy Spicy
1 tsp. Udo's Oil
1/2 grapefruit w/ 1pkt. Splenda

Too many supps to count................
Pre-Meal:

GH Factor
MuscLean
Lean Out

Post-Meal:
Thyroid Meds
Ms. Power Pak
Ultra 40
Muscularity

Meal #2
2 scoops Muscle Provider
1 c. decaf coffee
3 strawberries
1 tsp. Udo's Choice Oil

Pre:
Lean Out

Post:
Ultra 40
Muscularity

Meal #3
5 oz. (measured raw) chicken
Big Bowl of Raw Spinach
My homemade dressing -- hot & spicy mustard, 2 tsp. Udo's Choice Oil, SF Peach Davinci Syrup

And of course my supps........

Meal #4
Same as Meal #2



Workout Planned:  Shoulders/Abs/Calves -- Yoga tape (need to relax)

Legs are still mega sore from Monday ----- despite the glutamine.


----------



## "V" (May 7, 2003)

Did shoulders and yoga (no calves but did some yoga abs)


----------



## lina (May 7, 2003)

Meals look perfect Tess!

tip for ya: You should 'edit' your original post so that all your meals for that day are together and it's easier for people looking at your journal.

How does the Peach Syrup taste?  I like their syrups!  

I forgot to ask you, what kind of thyroid meds you taking? I'm taking Levoxyl and am pretty happy with it.


----------



## "V" (May 7, 2003)

Hi Lina!
I am taking Nature-Throid or NT-1.  My doc is still playing with the dose -- at first I took 1 in the morn and 1 in the eve.  Did that for 4 weeks and no change in body temp.  Symtoms appeared to get better but not optimal.  I was off the meds. for 4 days -- before going back for my follow-up -- I felt like complete shit.  Extremely lethargic!  Now I am taking 2 in am and 1 in pm -- and other than still feeling lethargic all my other symptoms have gotten better.  And my body temp is back on the rise.


----------



## "V" (May 8, 2003)

Thursday -- Carb-Up Day 

Not going to list supps -- just taking them.  I am leaving out the MuscLean today to see if that is affecting my energy levels.  I read on the Beverly site of others who complained of it making them tired?????  

Workout:  30 min HIIT -- I rearranged my workout to take advantage of my muscle glycogen after the carb-load.  So tomorrow will be chest & back.

DF said I look like I have dropped bodyfat -- he could tell when he hugged me!  

I will let him "caliper" me tomorrow!

Meal #1
3 oz. 99% Lean Ground Turkey
4 egg whites
1/2 grapefruit w/pkt. Splenda

Meal #2
2 scoops Muscle Provider
3 strawberries
1 tsp. Udo's Choice Oil
SF Davinci Syrup

Meal #3
5 oz. (before cooking) chicken
Big Bowl of Romaine
2 tsp. Udo's Choice Oil (+ mustard and SF Davinci Syrup)

Meal #4
Same as Meal #2

Meal #5
1c. (pre-cooked) oatmeal
6 oz. sweet potatoes
1 can green beans
1 small banana
1 tbsp. Natural PB

Have a great day!


----------



## "V" (May 9, 2003)

Quick Check In!

Workout done this AM -- Chest & Back

Meal #1
3 oz. 99% Lean Ground Turkey
4 egg whites
1 tsp. Udo's Choice Oil
1/2 grapefruit w/1 pkt. Splenda

Meal #2
1/2 of:
2 scoops Muscle Provider
3 Strawberrries
1 tsp. Udo's Choice Oil

Meal #3
Applebees Grilled Chicken Caesar Salad no croutons no dressing

Meal #4
other 1/2 of shake

Meal #5
2 scoops Muscle Provider
3 strawberries
1 tsp. Udo's Choice Oil

Today is low-carb low-cal day -- last night was carb-up.  I split my one shake into two meals or I would be able to make it through the day.  

Off to take the kids to see Daddy Day Care!


----------



## "V" (May 10, 2003)

Sat. May 10th

Already done -- 30 min. AM empty stomach moderate morning cardio.   400 Weightless Lunges.

Meal #1
4 egg whites
3 oz. 99% FF Ground Turkey
Lots of Mrs. Dash
1/2 grapefruit w/1pkt. Equal (I know, I know, I know)

Oops --- forgot my 1 tsp. Udo's Choice Oil


----------

